# Most Disliked Lifts



## Greg (May 12, 2006)

I'm not one to complain much about anything that gets me up the mountain, but there are a few lifts I really don't like:

*Okemo:* South Ridge Quads (either). I hate the fact that you have to take one these lifts to get to Okemo's "real" lifts. Lot of beginners ride them and even as HSQs, they stop a lot. Just a drag to start your day this way.

*Jiminy:* The Summit Triple. I used to like this lift as before the six-pack it was the best way to reach the summit. Depending on the liftie, the chair has a tendacy to whack you in the calves as it loads really low. The ride over Liftline (when open) is the only positive aspect of this lift. It's pretty sloooow too.

*Killington:* South Ridge Triple. Never had a warm ride on this lift...


----------



## 2knees (May 12, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> *Killington:* South Ridge Triple. Never had a warm ride on this lift...



ha i picked it as a favorite.  i love the turn. but yeah, it's rarely open and very cold.  nice underutilized terrain off it though.


----------



## Greg (May 12, 2006)

2knees said:
			
		

> ha i picked it as a favorite.  i love the turn. but yeah, it's rarely open and very cold.  nice underutilized terrain off it though.


Yeah, the turn is interesting, but I only remember freezing my ass off on this lift so it gets a


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 12, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> *Killington:* South Ridge Triple. Never had a warm ride on this lift...


What...you don't like that nice sharp left turn:razz:


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (May 12, 2006)

Actually, if it wasn't for that left turn, the lift would have no redeeming qualities.  It's slow, exposed, serves uninteresting terrain, but it makes a left turn!


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 12, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> What...you don't like that nice sharp left turn:razz:


My bad..a bit late.


----------



## 2knees (May 12, 2006)

sledhaulingmedic said:
			
		

> serves uninteresting terrain



lol another zinger at my choice.  roundabout, jug, breakaway all can be fun natural snow trails.


----------



## loafer89 (May 12, 2006)

*Any* lift at Saddleback before the new owners took over the place. Some of the Wells Fargo T-bars where held together with *duct tape:-o *

The summit chair was in *bad shape* as well. A friend of mine refused to ride it with me.

The summit chair at Big Squaw, I never encountered a slower chair anywhere else, ever.
(loved the mountain though)

Cabriolet at Mountain Creek, what genious decided to install a gondola on a 1000' vertical mountain:dunce:

The summit HSQ at Blue Mountain, the base terminal is dug into the ground to extend the vertical drop. Dumb.

Any lift at Powder Ridge, they all look like they should be condemned.


----------



## loafer89 (May 12, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> What...you don't like that nice sharp left turn:razz:


 
The original plan was to use the midstation for early season skiing on Pipe Dream, which I do not believe ever happened.


----------



## wintersyndrome (May 12, 2006)

Any lift at mount snow --Funny too because its ASCs most profitable mountain yet they have not done any improvements there since the Reagan administration--ever ride the sunrise quad when its blowin 25+ out of the north---gouging my eyes out with a spoon would be more enjoyable:razz:


----------



## Talisman (May 12, 2006)

wintersyndrome said:
			
		

> Any lift at mount snow --Funny too because its ASCs most profitable mountain yet they have not done any improvements there since the Reagan administration--:



This is completely untrue!  Mt Snow has added new ketchup dispensers, renamed Lower Ego Alley and added a tower gun since the Reagan presidency.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 12, 2006)

Hmmm....I think K-mart earns the claim of most profitable ASC mountain IIRC.  :-?


----------



## Phildozer (May 12, 2006)

Worst lift?  

The old chair at Ski Ward in Shrewsbury.

With any snow at all, the chair would be about five inches off the deck in the loading area.

Great if you're with kids but at 6'2" tall, it was hitting me just above the boots.  I looked like I was doing the poop-squat loading on that thing.


----------



## dmc (May 12, 2006)

I hate the MRG single chair... It's uncomfortable - slow - boring and it's derails when boarders try and get off it..


----------



## JimG. (May 12, 2006)

dmc said:
			
		

> I hate the MRG single chair... It's uncomfortable - slow - boring and it's derails when boarders try and get off it..



Nothing like a snowboarder stirring up the pot...

Understandable though...a snowboarder wouldn't even be able to appreciate the pole hangers on the single.


----------



## dmc (May 12, 2006)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Nothing like a snowboarder stirring up the pot...
> 
> Understandable though...a snowboarder wouldn't even be able to appreciate the pole hangers on the single.



Well I certainly never snowboarded off it...  

I DID hang my poles of of it when i went the last couple years to telemark ski...


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 12, 2006)

It's not there anymore, but the old North Peak Triple at Loon..... man that was SLOW!!  Also early to late season most of the ride was in the shade.  

The Spear Mountain Triple at Ragged has seen better days.  They have two chairs that are roped off on the cable!!


----------



## Zand (May 12, 2006)

1. Monadnock Triple at Wa: Probably the slowest lift in New England. Moved at an incredible 200 feet per minute. It's a 10 minute lift ride for a short bunny slope.

2. Sunbowl Quad at Sunapee before 2006: Holy sh*t was that thing slow. They did something right this year, it wasn't nearly as bad.

3. High Country Double at Waterville: Slow lift with lame terrain.

4. Sterling Double at Smuggs: Slow and always has big lines. Madonna's double is absolutely fine, but this one is in a perfect place for an HSQ.

5. Berkshire Six and Mt. Snow Expresses: They stop every 15 damn seconds.


----------



## Grassi21 (May 12, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> *Killington:* South Ridge Triple. Never had a warm ride on this lift...



I'm not a fan either. My buddy didn't warn me about the jolt you receive when you hang that left.  Nice little surprise.


----------



## maplevalleymaster (May 12, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> *Killington:* South Ridge Triple. Never had a warm ride on this lift...



Uhhhh. I am discusted. How can you not love the South Ridge Triple?? I hate Summit Local at Mount Snow. Its slow, stops every few minutes and rolls back a few feet everytime it stops. There is also a point where it bounces. It is just not a good one. I also do not love the Kidderbrook at Stratton. You can only get down to it by a few trails and its long and cold. The Snow Bowl lift is a good location but I think it should be a HSQ.


----------



## andyzee (May 12, 2006)

This past season, it's been Killington's Snowdon Triple, it truly earned it's nickname, Snowdon Cripple this year. It was down more than it was up


----------



## Newpylong (May 12, 2006)

Sout Fridge triple serves uninteresting terrain??? Yipes. The trails off of it are right up there as some of the best runs and hidden gems on the mountain. Without that lift (which they don't run much), you have to make a lap ALL the way down past Bear on Falls Brook and up Bear Mt., then take Snowshed crossover down to K-1 to access that same terrain.

I hate the Slowdon Quad, slow as death. Reminds me of Sunbrook at Mt. Snow.

The Summit Triple at Jiminy bites. I used to like it when they had the Exhibition chair (the old riblet double) running as an alternative. Of course, not much matters with the 6 pack now.


----------



## 2knees (May 12, 2006)

Newpylong said:
			
		

> Sout Fridge triple serves uninteresting terrain??? Yipes. The trails off of it are right up there as some of the best runs and hidden gems on the mountain. Without that lift (which they don't run much), you have to make a lap ALL the way down past Bear on Falls Brook and up Bear Mt., then take Snowshed crossover down to K-1 to access that same terrain.



i'm with you on this one.  I really enjoy some of the stuff over there and its practically unskiable without the fridge running.


----------



## Geoff (May 13, 2006)

Newpylong said:
			
		

> Sout Fridge triple serves uninteresting terrain??? Yipes. The trails off of it are right up there as some of the best runs and hidden gems on the mountain.



Yep.  We spend about 50% of our Saturday time either on South Fridge or Snowdon skiing the natural snow trails away from the masses.  I always laugh when people complain about South Ridge being cold.  I point out, "After all, skiing *is* a winter sport."

As for my opinion about the terrain on South Ridge....  Note the name of my boat:








At Kmart, my least favorite lift is "The Box" aka the K1 Gondola.  I can't stand getting jammed in the thing with 8 people.  At most ski areas, I hate the shiney-new high speed quad that recently replaced the funky old fixed-grip lift that kept the skiing surface good by limiting the uphill capacity to get to it.  Double chairs are a good thing.


----------



## meat (May 13, 2006)

*south ridge*

the south ridge area at k mart is a great area, a lot of character, and very under used for K standards.  breakaway, the jug, roundabout, lower pipe dream and even the jug handle are fun runs.  the jug is cool cuz you have chair lift over your head but its only going down hill.  echo woods is an interesting expirence too, narrow paths through stubby trees, I loved it when I was a kid.  I haven't been to K in a few years and i'm surprised they run the lift at all anymore.  
Sunrise was another underrated area at killington that was shut down like 5 years ago.
the sunrise triple was one of the worst lifts ever, but it was great if you kept it under the midstation cuz it was nothing like skiing killington at all and their were some great runs under the mid station (thunderball, the judge, gold dust and others).  taking that lift top to bottom was brutal, it was like 20+ minutes of slow pain.  I remember in the early 90s going to killington and buying a sunrise only ticket once, wasn't bad for a half day, had about 1100' vert I think.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, I miss Sunrise.  My Dad thought that was a completely separate ski area from Killington!  I especially miss it now that we are coming from White River Jct.  Being able to get on there would save ten minutes and a lot of hassle without the crowds!


----------



## meat (May 14, 2006)

I especially miss it now that we are coming from White River Jct.  Being able to get on there would save ten minutes and a lot of hassle without the crowds![/QUOTE]

yeah, it was great only like 30 mins from white river, saving 10-15 mins. nobody in the lodge either, nothing like killington really at all, park in front get on the lift.  I guess they are still using it for snowmobiling? If I ever get down there again i'm gunna drop a car at sunrise and ski it for old time sake.  anybody else skied the old sunrise triple?  ASC really knows how to ruin some great stuff.


----------



## catskills (May 14, 2006)

wintersyndrome said:
			
		

> Any lift at mount snow --Funny too because its ASCs most profitable mountain yet they have not done any improvements there since the Reagan administration--ever ride the sunrise quad when its blowin 25+ out of the north---gouging my eyes out with a spoon would be more enjoyable:razz:


Don't blame Reagan now. Correction it was Clinton's administration.

Mt Snow Lift Construction
1997 Nitro Express
1996 Canyon Express
1990 Sunbrook FGQ

http://www.skilifts.org/install_na.htm


----------



## skiadikt (May 14, 2006)

more defense of the south ridge triple at k. like geoff, i'm a big fan of jug>breakaway. if i recall, there used to be a mid-station unloading there. in more recent times we've jumped off right after the turn. at k, i'd vote for the slowden quad. it's slow to begin with and then with all the stopping ... makes skiing the snowden trees and nat runs a pain.


----------



## meat (May 14, 2006)

it's slow to begin with and then with all the stopping ... makes skiing the snowden trees and nat runs a pain.[/QUOTE]

thats why its so great, hardly ever a line there and it keeps people away, great set up for the best natural snow on the mountain.  if their was a high speed quad at the "Don" then the snow wouldn't stay as nice.  I was saddened to hear that a lot of the old secret glades like patsy's are now on the map, way to go ASC.


----------



## skibum1321 (May 14, 2006)

Zand said:
			
		

> 4. Sterling Double at Smuggs: Slow and always has big lines. Madonna's double is absolutely fine, but this one is in a perfect place for an HSQ.


Couldn't disagree with you more about that one. Sterling wouldn't be able to handle the amount of people that a quad would bring up there. There usually aren't very long lines - not enough to warrant an HSQ IMO. Plus, I'd rather wait at the bottom that battle the gapers up top. Madonna usually has longer liftlines and the lift is much longer and colder. It goes on cold hold/wind hold a good amount, although less than in years past since it was retrofitted a couple of years back. There are also longer lift lines at Madonna. Your visit to Smuggs doesn't seem like it was a representative sample of the lift system.

As for hated lifts - I know I'll get stoned for this, but I hate Slidebrook. I like to stay at a certain peak when I go and never take this lift. It's cold and it takes 10 minutes and doesn't even service any skiing.


----------



## skiadikt (May 14, 2006)

meat said:
			
		

> it's slow to begin with and then with all the stopping ... makes skiing the snowden trees and nat runs a pain.



thats why its so great, hardly ever a line there and it keeps people away, great set up for the best natural snow on the mountain.  if their was a high speed quad at the "Don" then the snow wouldn't stay as nice.  I was saddened to hear that a lot of the old secret glades like patsy's are now on the map, way to go ASC.[/QUOTE]

definitely not in favor of a hi-speed quad there for the reasons you mention, but maybe a little more maintenance and attentive lifties just to keep the lift moving.

as for the old stashes, skied them before they were on the map and some that still aren't, but i don't think you can bash asc for putting them on the map. like you i'm not happy about it but it's not like any of them were big secrets anyway and ski areas are moving in the direction of offering more gladed skiing.


----------



## SnowRider (May 14, 2006)

*North Peak Triple* Sunapee

*South Ridge Quads Okemo

SnowRider*


----------



## EPB (May 14, 2006)

Summit triple at Attitash
Gondi at Loon (nothing much I like at Loon though anyway)


----------



## hammer (May 15, 2006)

SnowRider said:
			
		

> *North Peak Triple* Sunapee


 What don't you like about the lift?  It's not fast but it's a good place to go if the crowds on the Summit HSQ are bad...


----------



## RISkier (May 15, 2006)

hammer said:
			
		

> What don't you like about the lift?  It's not fast but it's a good place to go if the crowds on the Summit HSQ are bad...



I think it's my favorite lift at Sunapee.


----------



## Marc (May 15, 2006)

Mount Snow Summit Local... only because its a FG lift right next to a HS lift... so you feel like you're going extra sloooow and it's almost always rediculously windy blowing right into your face.  Crappy lift.  It always has no line for a reason.


----------



## Newpylong (May 15, 2006)

Ah yeah, I remember many a sunny WARM days skiing at Sunrise. I wish they would have kept it running at least on weekends. Let's hope if they ever decide to put that area back in, its still possible.


----------



## knuckledragger (May 15, 2006)

The old Big Spruce Double,froze my rear off many a day to get the powder while everybody else was runing laps over at Mansfield.
The old double at Jay was always a cold ride also.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (May 15, 2006)

2knees said:
			
		

> lol another zinger at my choice.  roundabout, jug, breakaway all can be fun natural snow trails.



Rountabout is fun.  You don't need to ride the Southridge to ski it though.  Actually, do you need to ride Southridge to ski anything?

Southridge is really a love/hate thing for me.  The left turn is cool, but it's another "lift to nowhere" that happens to take the long way to get there.


----------



## skiadikt (May 16, 2006)

sledhaulingmedic said:
			
		

> Rountabout is fun.  You don't need to ride the Southridge to ski it though.  Actually, do you need to ride Southridge to ski anything?
> 
> Southridge is really a love/hate thing for me.  The left turn is cool, but it's another "lift to nowhere" that happens to take the long way to get there.



true you can access the southridge trails from other lifts but if you don't ride the southridge triple back up, you're forced to ski the fallsbrook trail, a long, flat green to the base of bear. then you'd have to take 2 lifts to access those trails again.


----------



## skibum1321 (May 16, 2006)

knuckledragger said:
			
		

> The old Big Spruce Double,froze my rear off many a day to get the powder while everybody else was runing laps over at Mansfield.
> The old double at Jay was always a cold ride also.


Big Pig was great. There was never one up at the summit and you could always find fresh pow for a while after a storm. Slow, yes - bad lift, no.


----------



## SkiDork (May 16, 2006)

sledhaulingmedic said:
			
		

> Rountabout is fun.  You don't need to ride the Southridge to ski it though.  Actually, do you need to ride Southridge to ski anything?
> 
> Southridge is really a love/hate thing for me.  The left turn is cool, but it's another "lift to nowhere" that happens to take the long way to get there.



If you could get off at midstation, South Ridge would be awesome!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 3, 2006)

eastern powder baby said:


> Summit triple at Attitash
> Gondi at Loon (nothing much I like at Loon though anyway)



I definitely agree with you on attitash, I was wondering why they didn't just put in a HSQ. But look at their map, they only have one intermediate trail. And that trail is icy enough at the end of the day with its current triple. Look at Ascutney, they added a HSQ a few years ago, and they only had 2 trails open at the top, a double black, and an intermediate, that trail was a solid sheet of ice by the end of the day. Piss poor planning on their part ( I just looked at their trail map, I see that they have added another intermediate trail from the top. 

How can you hate the south ridge triple. I know if you skied at Killington when you were a kid you were just dying to go on that. Yea it is cold and takes awhile but what other lift provides more amusement than that?

When the sunrise lift operated from the bottom, man that thing took forever......But it was good to go because we didn't have to drive all the way up killington road, and no one really skiied in that area.

The old lynx double at killington, not only was it slow, but it was having serious mechanical issues. One time when I was there, a few minutes after I got off of it, the line fell off of its sheaves. They couldn't fix it and they had to maunally load everyone off the lift, chair by chair. I wish I was on the lift though, they got 3 free days of skiing:razz:


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Nov 3, 2006)

Newpylong said:


> Ah yeah, I remember many a sunny WARM days skiing at Sunrise. I wish they would have kept it running at least on weekends. Let's hope if they ever decide to put that area back in, its still possible.


 
Unfortunately, my understanding is that the sun has set on Sunrise.  The land was promised to be converted back to "wilderness" in exchange for additional Act 250 permitting.  Just what K needs, more beds, less skiing.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 3, 2006)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> Unfortunately, my understanding is that the sun has set on Sunrise.  The land was promised to be converted back to "wilderness" in exchange for additional Act 250 permitting.  Just what K needs, more beds, less skiing.



What is your source on this?


----------



## 56fish (Nov 3, 2006)

Sterling double - not a joy.  GRF (Green Mountain Freezer) at Jay can be unpleasant.


----------



## mlctvt (Nov 3, 2006)

> Any lift at mount snow --Funny too because its ASCs most profitable mountain yet they have not done any improvements there since the Reagan administration--ever ride the sunrise quad when its blowin 25+ out of the north---gouging my eyes out with a spoon would be more enjoyable




The Sunbrook lift is considered "the slowest lift in the east" it's so painfull to ride because you could swear you could walk up the mountain faster, but there may be an improvement this year. My friend who works at the mountain said they're removing every other chair and increasing the lift speed by 50%. There's seldom a line there anyway so removing every other chair shouldn't hurt too bad.


----------



## Paul (Nov 3, 2006)

I don't mind the summit triple at Attitash, like Lambo said, there's only 3 trails from the top, and 2 of them both lead to NW passage. The slow trip keeps the crowds (and there usually aren't too many) off the trails. 

My vote goes to the Gondi at Stratton, pointless (rather just take American Express to Ursa Express) gets hot in there, and usually end-up with asshats as companions. At least on a lift, I can look straight ahead, pretend to be cold, and ignore them.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 4, 2006)

I don't know why I didn't think of this one before.

The Devil's Fiddle Quad. Ya know why? In all the years I've been to Killington, I have never seen that chair move an inch. If they aren't gonna use it why not just get rid of it, or stick it elsewhere on the mountain.


----------



## ckofer (Nov 4, 2006)

One of the worst implemented lifts is the Tiger Triple at Gunstock:

It's best value is when it's running fast but it requires diligence in loading folks more than ever (fixed-grip, short turn) and the off-load area is horrible for snowboarding. I both ride and ski. Simply put, you should have a comfortable area to glide away from the lift.This one drops hard to the right. The problem is the worst when it's hardpack/icy and busy.


----------



## Skier75 (Nov 4, 2006)

I think one of the worst at Sunday River would be the South Ridge Triple or Spruce Peak Triple, they are pretty slow, cold rides.....


----------



## maplevalleymaster (Nov 4, 2006)

I feel the same way about the South Ridge Triple at K. If it wasn't for the left turn I would never go on it either. I agree with having to take the two lifts at the base is annoying at Okemo. I have no idea why they planned it that way.


----------



## roark (Nov 4, 2006)

Marc said:


> Mount Snow Summit Local... only because its a FG lift right next to a HS lift... so you feel like you're going extra sloooow and it's almost always rediculously windy blowing right into your face. Crappy lift. It always has no line for a reason.


I enjoy riding that lift while watching the quad stop 6-7 times. Seriously, I don't think I've ever ridden the quad without it stopping. I almost always get up the hill quicker on the old local when you figure in lift lines and stoppage. Plus I get more time for snacks, drink, whatever on the way up. The Snow lift system is pretty silly - almost all the lifts going to essentially the same place...:x


----------



## KevinF (Nov 4, 2006)

The summit triple at Attitash -- the thing just c-r-a-w-l-s, and there are some nice trails off the top.  I agree though that it's nice to not have crowds up there.

The lifts that serve the beginner area at Okemo.  Thank God you only have to ride those things once a day.

The old summit chair at Spruce Mountain at Stowe.  You could die of old age on that thing.  They replaced it a year or two ago.

And I know that this is the Northeast skiing and snowboarding forum, but the Challenger chair at Big Sky in Montana takes the cake.  No safety bar, and you are waaayyyyy up there at times.  :-o  And the one time I rode it we got off at the top and were immediately greeted by a "Warning!  Icy conditions!  Falls will result in death and/or uncontrollable slides".  They weren't kidding.  Steep icy bumps the whole way down through the bowl (that's the only way down -- the lift takes you to the top of Challenger Bowl).  Man, I was glad to get out of _there_.


----------



## bill-now (Nov 4, 2006)

I dislike any lift where you can't sit.  That includes ALL Pomas, T-bars, and especially the Cabriolet lift at Moutain Creek.


----------



## Lostone (Nov 4, 2006)

I hate trams.  I'm thinking of the one at Jay, but I hate the idea.

You wait at the bottom until they have enough people, then get jammed in like sardines, some of which make sardines smell pretty good.uke:  Then They bring you  up to the top, where you are let out in a crowd.

Is there a better way to ruin a skiing experience?  :evil:


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 4, 2006)

llamborghinii said:


> I don't know why I didn't think of this one before.
> 
> The Devil's Fiddle Quad. Ya know why? In all the years I've been to Killington, I have never seen that chair move an inch. If they aren't gonna use it why not just get rid of it, or stick it elsewhere on the mountain.




The last two years they have been running it only on weekends, but its usually empty. I agree, I rode it only because I had never ridden it before. Its location is very poor (it really only serves the Fiddle), either remove it or put it somewhere else. The liftline would be gnarly with the towers removed.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 4, 2006)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> Unfortunately, my understanding is that the sun has set on Sunrise.  The land was promised to be converted back to "wilderness" in exchange for additional Act 250 permitting.  Just what K needs, more beds, less skiing.



Unless this has happened since last year, this is untrue. I discussed thsi with the lift manager at Killington last season and originally the lift was installed as a feeder to the parker's gore area (to the skier's right of South Ridge). That area never got developed, tree huggers, bears, etc. Killington swapped that land for some land at the base of Killington or the Interconnect (if I still had the email I could confirm). He told me they closed it because of its low elevation, they didnt'w ant to staff the lift, no one used it, they didn't want to patrol the area, or staff the lodge. Lame if you ask me. That was part of the mountain, staff it. Nothing like actually REMOVING ski terrain while others are adding.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 4, 2006)

on a cold day when most people steer clear of cannon, I go and ride the tram half empty all day long. It also gives you the chance to run in and warm up while you wait for the next  car.


----------



## Birdman829 (Nov 5, 2006)

The combination of the Summit Triple and that HSQ at Attitash drives me insane. The triple is sooooooooooooo slow and they put a HSQ in that doesn't even allow you to access any terrain. Maddening. As a result I usually take a few runs on the main mountain in the morning, then lap Bear Peak the rest of the time.


----------



## BLESS (Nov 5, 2006)

Birdman829 said:


> The combination of the Summit Triple and that HSQ at Attitash drives me insane. The triple is sooooooooooooo slow and they put a HSQ in that doesn't even allow you to access any terrain. Maddening. As a result I usually take a few runs on the main mountain in the morning, then lap Bear Peak the rest of the time.




I end up doing the same thing.  I never understood the reasoning behind that move.

How bout the old red chair that used to go to the summit?  I remember riding that thing with my fingers crossed!


----------



## Puck it (Nov 5, 2006)

Mt. Sunapee - Sun bowl quad slow but terrain is not bad.  That makes up for it.

Waterville Valley - High Country Double slowwwwwwww.  I disagree that the terrain is bad.  It is good for wide GS turns and to rip it.

Cannon Mtn.  - Cannonball Express -  Should be a HSQ with great terrain.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Nov 5, 2006)

Skier75 said:


> I think one of the worst at Sunday River would be the South Ridge Triple or Spruce Peak Triple, they are pretty slow, cold rides.....


 
South ridge, yes.  Spruce peak slow?  Spruce has a pretty snappy line speed as I recall.  A real calf banger if the lifty doesn;t give you a good launch.


----------



## Angus (Nov 5, 2006)

son of Angus says "Monadnack Triple at Wa-Wa takes 20minutes to gain 200ft of vertical" plus the line is long and stops constantly.


----------



## Zand (Nov 5, 2006)

Monadnock Triple is tied with the High Country Double for the slowest lift I've ever ridden. Monadnock is set to do 200 feet per minute. Don't know how fast HCD goes, but I imagine it's about that.


----------



## MikeTrainor (Nov 6, 2006)

Skilifts.com has the high country double at 450 fpm. I really question that, with out a doubt the slowest lift I have ever taken


----------



## kickstand (Nov 8, 2006)

BLESS said:


> I end up doing the same thing.  I never understood the reasoning behind that move.
> 
> How bout the old red chair that used to go to the summit?  I remember riding that thing with my fingers crossed!



plain and simple - skier traffic.  That summit cannot handle a HSQ.  There are basically 2 routes down from the summit, and they can't handle the uphill capacity.  I had also heard that there are some issues with regard to the USFS for putting in the HSQ.  There used to be a sign under the triple saying "you are now entering USFS land" or something like that.  It was not far from the top of the Flying Yankee, which is not on USFS land.

I wish they ran the double more often.  That way you could still get to all the same trails without the hassle of dealing with the summit.  The summit of Bear, specifically the top of Morning Star, is not much better.


----------



## Brettski (Nov 8, 2006)

eastern powder baby said:


> Summit triple at Attitash
> Gondi at Loon (nothing much I like at Loon though anyway)




Hey now.....


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 8, 2006)

kickstand said:


> plain and simple - skier traffic.  That summit cannot handle a HSQ.  There are basically 2 routes down from the summit, and they can't handle the uphill capacity.  I had also heard that there are some issues with regard to the USFS for putting in the HSQ.  There used to be a sign under the triple saying "you are now entering USFS land" or something like that.  It was not far from the top of the Flying Yankee, which is not on USFS land.
> 
> I wish they ran the double more often.  That way you could still get to all the same trails without the hassle of dealing with the summit.  The summit of Bear, specifically the top of Morning Star, is not much better.



basically the same thing i was saying on the other page, they need to expand before adding a quad that will raise the uphill capacity.

Hey I've noticed a trend.....

Pretty much all complaints have been about base to summit lifts that aren't a detachable quad, or any Yan lift, figures....


----------



## Paul (Nov 8, 2006)

kickstand said:


> I wish they ran the double more often.  That way you could still get to all the same trails without the hassle of dealing with the summit.  The summit of Bear, specifically the top of Morning Star, is not much better.



Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Birdman829 (Nov 9, 2006)

llamborghinii said:


> basically the same thing i was saying on the other page, they need to expand before adding a quad that will raise the uphill capacity.
> 
> Hey I've noticed a trend.....
> 
> Pretty much all complaints have been about base to summit lifts that aren't a detachable quad, or any Yan lift, figures....



I'm really not that kind of guy. I ski at Sugarloaf and have argued with Austin against replacing Spillway with a HSQ and putting in a new summit lift. I have nothing againsth slow lifts, but wouldn't it make more senseto have a slower chair go from the top of the quad or a little lower to the summit or something?


----------



## Kerovick (Nov 9, 2006)

Any lift that's not moving.

Kero


----------



## ajl50 (Nov 9, 2006)

Word. That's exactly what i was going to say. Any stuck lift.


----------



## Jay's Dip Powcher (Nov 9, 2006)

View attachment 314


----------



## MikeTrainor (Nov 9, 2006)

Jay's Dip Powcher said:


> View attachment 314



As much as I love skiing you could not pay me to be there


----------



## Birdman829 (Nov 9, 2006)

The line at the Superquad has been getting absurd on Saturdays the past couple of years too. I just ski elsewhere unless it's early or late.


----------



## JMSKIBM (Nov 9, 2006)

*Too Many Skiers*

I am just going to throw this out there....I personally think there is nothing better then getting the last chair up the mountain so that you can be the last one down with all of the mountain to yourself.  I would rather wait in line for 10 minutes in arm's distance with a bunch of Herbs - knowing there will be less of them on the trails!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 9, 2006)

That's why I can't stand Loon. It's always like that on the weekends. Even the east Basin Chair has a long line, there is a guaranteed 10 minute wait where ever you go. Don't even mention the gondola


----------



## Snoshredder21 (Nov 10, 2006)

every lift at mountain creek on weekends


----------



## Terry (Nov 10, 2006)

When it gets crowded like that, I find another lift or I go home. That is just to many people for my liking.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 10, 2006)

The most disliked lift in my book is the one that is not running.  :wink:


----------



## JD (Nov 11, 2006)

all of them.


----------



## AMAC2233 (Nov 11, 2006)

llamborghinii said:


> That's why I can't stand Loon. It's always like that on the weekends. Even the east Basin Chair has a long line, there is a guaranteed 10 minute wait where ever you go. Don't even mention the gondola



Loon is really not that bad. Places like Killington, Okemo, Wachusett, Sunapee or Stowe (just to name a few) can be just as bad. If you really know how to ski Loon you can avoid the crowds. The line in this picture is not as bad as it looks. I bet that the trails weren't that crowded at the top of this lift. You can't forget Loon's ideal location, people are going to be there on a weekend morning when there's snow and good weather.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 11, 2006)

my longest lift wait time of 40 miutes occurred at loon waiting for the kanc quad on a weekend. loon really is that bad on a weekend. any lift with a wait over 5 minutes is long by my standards and loon takes the cake on a weekend for longest lines around. much worse than kmart or stowe, in my opinion.

i don't like fixed grip pomas. not much room and uncomfortable seating. even poma high speeders are amongst the least comfortable of the high speeder varieties. also, i am not a fan of lifts that have low clearance at the load station, i am more prone to calf bang and muscle pinching on such lifts. i have no love for lifts that have short foot rests either or low safety bars that make it hard for folks with long legs to put their feet up on the foot rest. the black chair yan at magic comes to mind as being particularly uncomfortable for a tall person when the bar is down. essentially, don't like lifts that make me physically uncomfortable.


----------



## Birdman829 (Nov 11, 2006)

AMAC2233 said:


> Loon is really not that bad. Places like Killington, Okemo, Wachusett, Sunapee or Stowe (just to name a few) can be just as bad. If you really know how to ski Loon you can avoid the crowds. The line in this picture is not as bad as it looks. I bet that the trails weren't that crowded at the top of this lift. You can't forget Loon's ideal location, people are going to be there on a weekend morning when there's snow and good weather.



I always just drive 10 minutes further to ski Cannon for cheaper lift tickets, wayyyyyyy smaller crowds, and IMO better terrain.


----------



## Zand (Nov 11, 2006)

AMAC2233 said:


> Loon is really not that bad. Places like Killington, Okemo, Wachusett, Sunapee or Stowe (just to name a few) can be just as bad. If you really know how to ski Loon you can avoid the crowds. The line in this picture is not as bad as it looks. I bet that the trails weren't that crowded at the top of this lift. You can't forget Loon's ideal location, people are going to be there on a weekend morning when there's snow and good weather.



I've skiied Wachusett over 100 times in my life including on some of the most crowded days in their history, I've ONLY skiied Sunapee on holidays, and I've skiied Okemo twice during February vacation, but none of those visits have ever compared to how crowded Loon was the one day I was there on a Saturday afternoon in early Feb. I waited nearly 45 minutes for the gondola and about 20 for the Kanc Quad quite a few times.

IDK if I've posted my least favorite lifts in here yet... if I haven't... here it is.

* Monadnock Triple (Wachusett)
* Sterling Double (Smuggs)
* Snowdon Triple (Killington)
* High Country Double (Waterville)
* Just about any Mount Snow lift
* Loon Gondola


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Nov 12, 2006)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> Actually, if it wasn't for that left turn, the lift would have no redeeming qualities.  It's slow, exposed,*serves uninteresting terrain*, but it makes a left turn!



Obviously, you have not explored the area very well; otherwise, you would not make such a statement.  I love the South Ridge area after a good dump of fresh snow.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 12, 2006)

AMAC2233 said:


> Loon is really not that bad. Places like Killington, Okemo, Wachusett, Sunapee or Stowe (just to name a few) can be just as bad. If you really know how to ski Loon you can avoid the crowds. The line in this picture is not as bad as it looks. I bet that the trails weren't that crowded at the top of this lift. You can't forget Loon's ideal location, people are going to be there on a weekend morning when there's snow and good weather.




Killington is big enough and has enough lifts that you can avoid the lines, you just have to know where to ski. Try the south ridge (presuming its open) or glades triple to name a couple. Whenever I go there, which has almost always been on weekends, the only lift that really has a line is the K-1 gondola. With loon, it doesn't matter where you ski on the weekend, there is a minimum 10 minute wait.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 17, 2013)

Bump. 

I remember in the mid 90's when mt. Ellen reconfigured their lifts so that you had to take 3 separate lifts to get to the top.....I'll never get that reasoning


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 17, 2013)

Not too many lifts bother me as the alternative would be a hike.  Rode the Outpost at Pico last season.  Love the trail pod but the lift was a little shaky.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 17, 2013)

I don't like the floor things that pushes you onto the chair I think MT snow has one.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 17, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I don't like the floor things that pushes you onto the chair I think MT snow has one.



You mean the magic carpet/treadmill thing? I've never been on one of those.

I think da loaf has one too


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 17, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> You mean the magic carpet/treadmill thing? I've never been on one of those.
> 
> I think da loaf has one too



Yes that is it.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 17, 2013)

Cannonball. I hope they fixed it this year.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 17, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I don't like the floor things that pushes you onto the chair I think MT snow has one.



Yup they do on the Grand Summit Express. They key is to do what the instruction signs say.... lean on the gates and then STAND STILL when they open! The conveyor belt will then put you right on the load line. 

If you try to walk on it, or hold back when the gates open, you'll end up looking like a flailing fish out of water! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 17, 2013)

drjeff said:


> Yup they do on the Grand Summit Express.



They have this for a HSQ? Did they increase the linespeed or something?


----------



## drjeff (Oct 17, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> They have this for a HSQ? Did they increase the linespeed or something?



Nope, same line speed, BUT once folks got used to it, before they installed the Bluebird Express Bubble 6 pack, the conveyor belt put more sets of 4 people on the load line at the same time than were there without it. Plus, the ski school really loved it

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skifree (Oct 17, 2013)

Always feel like I'm gonna slide right off
 The deck on the grand summit


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Oct 17, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> Bump.
> 
> I remember in the mid 90's when mt. Ellen reconfigured their lifts so that you had to take 3 separate lifts to get to the top.....I'll never get that reasoning



Believe it or not, there was some logic to it.  Not that I like that old configuration, but it made some sense.  The best chunk of vertical is accessible from Northridge Express, and Crackerjack and Straight Shot represent a nice beginner's area.  Having the Green Mountain Lift terminate at the load area of Northridge allowed beginners to access more terrain, and intermediates and experts to access 1,700' vert of solid terrain.  Summit is only useful if you want to ski FIS or Black Diamond.  Panorama and U. Rim Run are nice for the views, but offer nothing in the way of skiing.  When I was skiing Mt. Ellen 80-100 days per season, GMX was really just an access lift to NRX.  Summit was a rare change of pace, usually if FIS or Black Diamond were particularly good, or if I needed to check out my cat work on Baldy.  Otherwise, GMX to NRX for the day.

So... again, I'm not a fan of needing three lifts to get to the top, and GMX was a nice choice by Summit Ventures in 2002, but there was at least some logic in the choice of placement of the "Slug" (now residing at Jay Peak, IIRC).


----------



## ss20 (Oct 17, 2013)

Good ole' Summit Local at Mount Snow was really bad.  Very slow, relaxing ride... until the chair stopped.  It had a tendency to rollback a considerable distance, about 3-5 feet.  Always terrified me.

Morse Mountain Doubles and Okemo Base Quads.  Both lifts meant for beginners that others have to take to get to the rest of the mountain.  Very slow, long lines, and s-l-o-w.

Stratton's Gondola.  Old, tight, bad condition, bad design.  Plastic benches don't work too well with ski pants.  Also, you've got to be 5'8 to actually reach the darn benches anyway!  They're way too high!  The most people I've ridden with in one of those cabins is 8.  If you moved, you got an eye poked out by a ski or pole tip.  They claim each cabin fits 12 people, which I don't believe is physically possible, unless you're riding with rich, skinny, 90lbs models.  Wait, that's Stratton's clientele, so now it makes sense.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 17, 2013)

skifree said:


> Always feel like I'm gonna slide right off
> The deck on the grand summit



Just stand still! Trust me, if my, in full ski gear, close to 240lb frame on freshly waxed skis won't slide off the deck in everything from dry to snowy to wet conditions and well over 100 "rides" on it, then it won't happen!! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 17, 2013)

Black Mountain NH summit double.  The lift itself is fine.  I just don't like the placement of it.  If you want to ski anything skiers left off the summit, it's a pain in the ass to get back to the lift. It would be expensive to move it closer to the base of the Triple, but the situation could easily be rectified with a traverse trail near the bottom of Upper Jackson Standard.  The problem is such a trail would cut across the lift path of the Platter Pull, which would be fine if it wasn't a beginner lift at the bottom of the mountain.  At Sugarloaf you have to cut across the Bateau, but that's an upper mountain lift with mainly advanced riders using it.  Black would ski a lot better if they put in the traverse trail I've suggested and move the platter pull to go up Lower Black Beauty and focus their learning terrain over on that side of the hill.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 17, 2013)

F chair at Hunter. It sways so much you could get sea sick.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 17, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> Bump.
> 
> I remember in the mid 90's when mt. Ellen reconfigured their lifts so that you had to take 3 separate lifts to get to the top.....I'll never get that reasoning



Made sense on paper to ASC because they assumed that most folks would come over from Slidebrook Express.  But completely stupid because it forced everyone to ski LP and ME died.  And they got rid of their early and late season ski venue.  

Win and company put it back in.  So they took out GMX only to put it back in later!  :lol:  And they did it to do more early and late season skiing there and we know what happened to that plan.  :roll:  

North Ridge Express: loved and hated it.  Loved it because it served up the heart of ME and good variety.  Hated it because it (used to) break down A LOT and it looked pretty ghetto.  Win and company gave it some much needed TLC.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 17, 2013)

4aprice said:


> Not too many lifts bother me as the alternative would be a hike.  Rode the Outpost at Pico last season.  Love the trail pod but the lift was a little shaky.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Is that lift STILL running as it was?  Holy shit!  That thing was ghetto in 2000-2001!  I recall it opening (finally) in 2007 after we got a whole bunch of snow...it was still ghetto but that side was so much fun.  Put the Devil's Fiddle Quad there.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 17, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Is that lift STILL running as it was?  Holy shit!  That thing was ghetto in 2000-2001!  I recall it opening (finally) in 2007 after we got a whole bunch of snow...it was still ghetto but that side was so much fun.  Put the Devil's Fiddle Quad there.



IMO, take out the Outpost and realign the Golden Express Quad to the top of the Outpost instead of where it currently goes.  That would create lift accessed true all ability skiing off one lift on the lower mountain.  It would be worth it to sacrifice the top of Fools Gold, Prospector etc (which could still be accessed from the Upper Mountain), still have access to the Summit Quad and bring all of the Outpost area trails into regular use.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 17, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> IMO, take out the Outpost and realign the Golden Express Quad to the top of the Outpost instead of where it currently goes.  That would create lift accessed true all ability skiing off one lift on the lower mountain.  It would be worth it to sacrifice the top of Fools Gold, Prospector etc (which could still be accessed from the Upper Mountain), still have access to the Summit Quad and bring all of the Outpost area trails into regular use.



Good call.  The Golden Express is pushing 30 years old.  Can you believe it?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 18, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Good call.  The Golden Express is pushing 30 years old.  Can you believe it?



First High Speed Quad I ever rode; the first year it opened. Can't believe it was that long ago.  You just made me feel old ya bastid!


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 18, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> F chair at Hunter. It sways so much you could get sea sick.



Yes but it I good way to avoid crowds.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 18, 2013)

Past chair - peabody double at cannon. That chair was slow. Existing chair - Rangeley Double at saddleback


----------



## Riverskier (Oct 18, 2013)

Definitely the Rangely Double at Saddleback. It is a long, slow, and often cold ride and the lines can be brutal on a busy day. If/when that lift is replaced I will probably visit the mountain more often.

Honorable mention: The Tempest Quad at Sunday River. Another long, slow ride, and it seems to stop frequently. I would utilize the White Cap base area more often if it didn't involve having to use that lift.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Oct 18, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Past chair - peabody double at cannon. That chair was slow. Existing chair - Rangeley Double at saddleback



The Peabody is running even slower today in my back yard.The good thing about it was where it unloaded as opposed to where they relocated the HSQ.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Oct 18, 2013)

Top Flight quad at Butternut, I swear the lift towers are going to buckle.  Lookout double at Stowe...be prepared to become very well acquainted with your fellow chair rider.


----------



## fr7475 (Oct 18, 2013)

Any "wind closed" lifts! wink, wink...I'm talking to you Sunday River.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 18, 2013)

SIKSKIER said:


> The Peabody is running even slower today in my back yard.The good thing about it was where it unloaded as opposed to where they relocated the HSQ.



I do agree that it unloaded in a much better spot


----------



## Puck it (Oct 18, 2013)

SIKSKIER said:


> The good thing about it was where it unloaded as opposed to where they relocated the HSQ.



+1. They need a permanent fan gun mounted there to keep the ice down to minimum.



SIKSKIER said:


> The Peabody is running even slower today in my back yard.



Not sure what this means though.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 18, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Not sure what this means though.



I think he has a chair from it in his backyard.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 18, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> I think he has a chair from it in his backyard.




I was thinking that but was not sure.


----------



## C-Rex (Oct 18, 2013)

I gotta say the gondola at Stratton, especially when it's packed.  Nothing worse than trying to sit on that stupid little ledge.


----------



## fr7475 (Oct 18, 2013)

Any "wind closed" lifts!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 18, 2013)

Riverskier said:


> Definitely the Rangely Double at Saddleback. It is a long, slow, and often cold ride and the lines can be brutal on a busy day.




This.


----------



## Conrad (Oct 18, 2013)

ss20 said:


> Good ole' Summit Local at Mount Snow was really bad.  Very slow, relaxing ride... until the chair stopped.  It had a tendency to rollback a considerable distance, about 3-5 feet.  Always terrified me.



Another lift that does that is the Summit Triple at Attitash! It must be something to do with the length.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 18, 2013)

The original Peabody was terribly slow.


----------



## dlague (Oct 18, 2013)

Rangely Double at Saddleback - slow, cold and long!


----------



## Katadinagain (Oct 18, 2013)

I don't know about most disliked.  Any lift hat takes you up is good.  My fav is the single at Mad River


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 18, 2013)

dlague said:


> Rangely Double at Saddleback - slow, cold and long!



It's not in existence anymore but the slowest, longest, coldest chair I remember is the old double chair on Big Spruce at Stowe.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Oct 18, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> I think he has a chair from it in his backyard.



That's correct.


----------



## ceo (Oct 18, 2013)

West Mountain Chair at Sugarloaf. Unbelievably long and slow, doesn't serve much of anything interesting (though apparently that may change this year) and it runs stone empty most of the time. And it's a double-nothing (one-sided double-double), which indicates that they thought they were going to need twice the capacity someday.

Cannonball Express at Cannon. Awesome trail pod, but slow, cold and not running so well these days. Good place for a loading-carpet fixie like Skyline.

Burnt Mountain Poma, because it doesn't exist (yet?).


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 18, 2013)

The Mittersil Double that never runs


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 18, 2013)

I like slow lifts so my lighter does not go out when trying to light you know what.


----------



## Riverskier (Oct 18, 2013)

ceo said:


> West Mountain Chair at Sugarloaf. Unbelievably long and slow, doesn't serve much of anything interesting (though apparently that may change this year) and it runs stone empty most of the time. And it's a double-nothing (one-sided double-double), which indicates that they thought they were going to need twice the capacity someday.
> 
> Cannonball Express at Cannon. Awesome trail pod, but slow, cold and not running so well these days. Good place for a loading-carpet fixie like Skyline.
> 
> Burnt Mountain Poma, because it doesn't exist (yet?).



I read somewhere once that the West Mountain chair at SL is one of the longest lift rides in the country at something like 22 minutes.


----------



## Edd (Oct 18, 2013)

dlague said:


> Rangely Double at Saddleback - slow, cold and long!



I'll throw a party when that chair is replaced. Even if I only make one trip a year up there.


----------



## catherine (Oct 18, 2013)

Not a great ride up but the runs from Tiger are great.  Just wish they were longer :smile:


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 18, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I like slow lifts so my lighter does not go out.



Buy a butane torch lighter and you'll be able to light up under hurricane force winds


----------



## x10003q (Oct 18, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> It's not in existence anymore but the slowest, longest, coldest chair I remember is the old double chair on Big Spruce at Stowe.



A few more long/slow/cold we could throw in are the Stowe single and double, the Killington Peak double, Gore had a 7000 foot double, and the old single on Mt Tremblant. All those lifts used to hand out wool ponchos to wear on the ride up. I remember riding up the single at Stowe on a windy below zero day and putting 2 ponchos on my body and wrapping a third one around my head.  

Brutal.


----------



## ss20 (Oct 18, 2013)

Conrad said:


> Another lift that does that is the Summit Triple at Attitash! It must be something to do with the length.



To skilifts.org!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 18, 2013)

ss20 said:


> To skilifts.org!



I prefer wikiski, it's got information about lifts all over the world, and the author of the site is from Australia and clearly hates Americans and it's funny to read


----------



## canobie#1 (Oct 18, 2013)

The Slowdon Quad at Killington.  I want to die when I am on it.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 18, 2013)

x10003q said:


> A few more long/slow/cold we could throw in are the Stowe single and double, the Killington Peak double, Gore had a 7000 foot double, and the old single on Mt Tremblant. All those lifts used to hand out wool ponchos to wear on the ride up. I remember riding up the single at Stowe on a windy below zero day and putting 2 ponchos on my body and wrapping a third one around my head.
> 
> Brutal.


I've had the pleasure of riding the side by side single & double at Stowe, both of Killington Peaks doubles. If you're talking about the old slow double on the bottom part of Gore I've done that to. Never rode the the single at Tremblant but have skied the mountain with the two old slow doubles you needed to take to get to the top. There was no direct lift to the top. Only places I remember handing out the wool poncho's was Stowe & MRG. I don't know why but skiing was more fun in those days. Maybe it was because of the old rear wheel drive cars we drove that fish tailed all over the road getting there.


----------



## manhattanskier (Oct 19, 2013)

canobie#1 said:


> The Slowdon Quad at Killington.  I want to die when I am on it.



That is why it is next to go, FINALLY...


----------



## manhattanskier (Oct 19, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> I've had the pleasure of riding the side by side single & double at Stowe, both of Killington Peaks doubles. If you're talking about the old slow double on the bottom part of Gore I've done that to. Never rode the the single at Tremblant but have skied the mountain with the two old slow doubles you needed to take to get to the top. There was no direct lift to the top. Only places I remember handing out the wool poncho's was Stowe & MRG. I don't know why but skiing was more fun in those days. Maybe it was because of the old rear wheel drive cars we drove that fish tailed all over the road getting there.



In a way I loved the Killington double because when you got to the top, it was so dramatic, you felt like you were on top of the world and now it is your chance to ski down!


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 19, 2013)

manhattanskier said:


> That is why it is next to go, FINALLY...



Not necessarily. Recently there has been talk about Killington buying a new/ used double chair to replace the South Ridge chair. The replacement or upgrade of the Snowdon chair seems to have been put on the back burner for now. They may be waiting to see how the development of the village progresses before changing the lift.

edit: They may have also decided to upgrade the existing Snowdon fixed grip quad to a HSQ instead of moving it over to South Ridge. It can be done. When Okemo first put in their South Ridge quad chair (I think that's the name?) it was a fixed grip chair. After one or two seasons they upgraded the chair to a HSQ using the same chairs. Besides new top & bottom terminals all that was needed was to attach new detachable mechanisms on the top of the existing chairs & change the sheeves on the existing lift towers. Kinda like what K did with the new Skye Peak HSQ although K did buy new chairs. The lift towers are the same ones used for the old Skye Peak fixed grip lift. Just a guess on my part but that may be the plan also.


----------



## skifree (Oct 19, 2013)

The k chAir at killington was the slowest coldest lift ever invented.   We used to first chair that thing and bitch the whole way up.  So glad it's gone!!!


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 19, 2013)

skifree said:


> The k chAir at killington was the slowest coldest lift ever invented.   We used to first chair that thing and bitch the whole way up.  So glad it's gone!!!



I still give my vote to the old Big Spruce double chair at Stowe. Anyone familiar with that mountain knows how strong the winds can whip through the notch. The wind always seemed to be right in your face when riding that lift up the mountain. They still have the same wind problems today over at Spruce. Often the Spruce lifts are put on wind hold while the Mansfield gondola & Forerunner chair are still running with no problem.


----------



## Domeskier (Oct 19, 2013)

I dislike most lifts.  Any chance of persuading an east coast resort to install a funicular?


----------



## canobie#1 (Oct 19, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Not necessarily. Recently there has been talk about Killington buying a new/ used double chair to replace the South Ridge chair. The replacement or upgrade of the Snowdon chair seems to have been put on the back burner for now. They may be waiting to see how the development of the village progresses before changing the lift.
> 
> edit: They may have also decided to upgrade the existing Snowdon fixed grip quad to a HSQ instead of moving it over to South Ridge. It can be done. When Okemo first put in their South Ridge quad chair (I think that's the name?) it was a fixed grip chair. After one or two seasons they upgraded the chair to a HSQ using the same chairs. Besides new top & bottom terminals all that was needed was to attach new detachable mechanisms on the top of the existing chairs & change the sheeves on the existing lift towers. Kinda like what K did with the new Skye Peak HSQ although K did buy new chairs. The lift towers are the same ones used for the old Skye Peak fixed grip lift. Just a guess on my part but that may be the plan also.



South ridge doesn't need all that capacity.  A double is the best option since it isn't a very busy spot.
My guess is they'll keep slowdon in storage until they need it for the connector.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 19, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> I still give my vote to the old Big Spruce double chair at Stowe. Anyone familiar with that mountain knows how strong the winds can whip through the notch. The wind always seemed to be right in your face when riding that lift up the mountain. They still have the same wind problems today over at Spruce. Often the Spruce lifts are put on wind hold while the Mansfield gondola & Forerunner chair are still running with no problem.



I didn't mind the Big Pig.  When I lived in town, I'd start most of my ski days over there.  Front row parking right next to the lift.  Yes, it was cold and windy near the top, but the first three quarters of the ride were fairly sheltered.  We'd hit that up first thing, ski the birthday bowls and then catch a ride back over on the Sterling lift.  If the Smuggs lifties didn't ask for our one up voucher, we'd do a few laps of the Bday bowls before heading back to Mansfield.  Miss those days


----------



## mister moose (Oct 19, 2013)

canobie#1 said:


> The Slowdon Quad at Killington. I want to die when I am on it.



It's all of 9.5 minutes.  Just curious, why is the Canyon Quad so much more acceptable?


----------



## canobie#1 (Oct 19, 2013)

Because it's a nicer ride up and it isn't a chair that Killington needs to rely on all the time.  Slowdon will get ripped out soon, south ridge and snowdon express are the resorts next priorities.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 19, 2013)

I haven't been to K since 2009, but I've heard the snowdon quad thrown out quite a few times in this thread, but not the snowdon triple. I don't remember one being much faster than the other, so why so much hate and discontent for the quad? They appear to be almost identical in length and both are FG

Edit: The quad is 73 feet longer


----------



## canobie#1 (Oct 19, 2013)

The quad always stops multiple times throughout the ride up, I always get up faster with the triple.


----------



## manhattanskier (Oct 19, 2013)

I think it also has to do with the Canyon Quad has very steep terrain so it is more gratifying. It is why people do not mind the fixed lifts at MRG you need the time off your legs.

Sent from my XT907 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 19, 2013)

The instant gratification generation.

I happen to like old & slow.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 19, 2013)

I used to hate the Skye Peak Quad because it was so slow...but the HSQ was a huge improvement there.  I recall the Snowdon Quad being slow as well...and packed in pre-season skiing.  It is quite an interesting Frankenlift.  

I'd like so see Glades...err...North Ridge and Snowdon replaced with newer lifts.  I know it is in the cards.


----------



## canobie#1 (Oct 19, 2013)

Don't hold your breath on North Ridge.  It's not a long lift so it isn't a big priority right now.  South Ridge, Connector, snowdon replacement and the village area are all far before a north ridge replacement.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 19, 2013)

canobie#1 said:


> Don't hold your breath on North Ridge.  It's not a long lift so it isn't a big priority right now.  South Ridge, Connector, snowdon replacement and the village area are all far before a north ridge replacement.



Think so?  Is that what you and your folks are hearing from the mountain?

I say North Ridge because it is pretty old.  That must be what--over 30 years old now?


----------



## canobie#1 (Oct 19, 2013)

The main plan is to put in a double at south ridge and express quad at snowdon for the next project.  Then off to complete the connector with pico.  I am pretty sure the NR chair is in good condition so there isn't a reason to do it now.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 20, 2013)

A double?  Really?  Sweet.  I did not expect that from Killington.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2013)

canobie#1 said:


> Then off to complete the connector with pico.



They've been saying this since they bought Pico.  I'll believe it when I see it.  Personally, I don't want to see it.  I prefer Pico as it's own separate area.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 20, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> They've been saying this since they bought Pico.  I'll believe it when I see it.  Personally, I don't want to see it.  I prefer Pico as it's own separate area.



+1


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 20, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> They've been saying this since they bought Pico.  I'll believe it when I see it.  Personally, I don't want to see it.  I prefer Pico as it's own separate area.



I think it is inevitable.  But it hasn't happened in now almost 20 years.  If it does I wonder if Pico will become just a parking lot for folks going to Killington from Rutland-side.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 20, 2013)

The Morse mountain chairs serving the beginner terrain at Smuggs is pretty old & slow.

Talking about K is old too.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> I think it is inevitable.  But it hasn't happened in now almost 20 years.  If it does I wonder if Pico will become just a parking lot for folks going to Killington from Rutland-side.



Well, there's a couple of issues with that.  

1. The parking lot at Pico is quite small and there isn't a lot of real estate available to expand parking.

2. Think about the work it would take to get over to Killington.  You'd need to take the Golden Express to the Pike Express and ski the long ass traverse that's already been cut and head down to Ramshead base.  Up the Ramshead Quad and then ski some not so great terrain down to the base of K Peak, then up the Gondola to get to the summit.  Without lift lines, it would probably take over an hour just to get from the base of Pico to the summit of Killington.  On a weekend day with lift lines?  Probably more like two hours. 







Now, if there was some exciting lift and trail developments in between K and Pico, then I could see the plan of parking at Pico having some merit as there would be some worthwhile skiing to be had as you worked your way across the ridge instead of just riding lifts and skiing connector trails.  

This plan has been around for some time; looks to be like some good terrain in there.  The vertical is a little short though. 






I question the ROI on such a large scale project though.  From the looks of it, there's two lifts and ten trails incorporated in there.  Even if you went with lower cost fixed grip lifts; what's that going to cost on the cheap factoring trail clearing, running snowmaking pipe and probably having to have some sort of new compressor and pump station because it's so far from their current snowmaking plant? $15 million bucks conservatively?  You would have to see a fairly significant increase in annual skier visits for it to be worth it to build and operate.  It certainly won't sell many new condos to make the money back.

Maybe Cannobie#1 is suggesting a connector lift similar to Slidebrook at the Bush.  That might make some sense, but you know very well how underutilized Slidebrook is at the Bush.  I'm not so sure it would be all that different at Killington.


Queue Highwaystar entering the tread to say You = Fail in 3, 2, 1........


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 20, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Well, there's a couple of issues with that.
> 
> 1. The parking lot at Pico is quite small and there isn't a lot of real estate available to expand parking.
> 
> ...



How about a peak to peak gondola ala Whistler/ Blackcomb?


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 20, 2013)

mister moose said:


> It's all of 9.5 minutes.  Just curious, why is the Canyon Quad so much more acceptable?



This is true. If you're against slowdon, you should also be against the Canyon quad. Of course, you can just avoid canyon by skiing down and taking the gondola. But avoiding slowdon is difficult if you want to ski Snowdon, especially if you want to lap the woods over there. I would replace both lifts, but slowdon should be the priority, because canyon is - in a sense - an (almost) redundant lift.


----------



## manhattanskier (Oct 20, 2013)

Canyon quad is the best! Who the hell wants to ski all that flat area to take their skis off to get on the gondola to put their skis back on to ski more greens to get back to the awesome steeps. Canyon quad is for people who love the steeps.

Sent from my XT907 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## canobie#1 (Oct 20, 2013)

The canyon quad is an awesome run up because of how steep and beautiful it is up there. You can't get to any og the good trails on snowdon with taking that stupid chair!  Plus if cayon isn't running, no worries.  K-1 is right there.


----------

